# Any thoughts or opinions about Schubert's String trio D.581?



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I am listening to it now, trying to find something to say about it, but nothing comes to mind. It seems like an immature piece and I don't find it very interesting, but I have to write something about it. 
I've already listened to it twice and I can't sing any of the main themes. I have forgotten them already!


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I've got the parts for it; the viola doesn't get too much that is particularly interesting, just some activity in the Menuetto.


----------

